# Disney classic style



## faustinephel (May 14, 2022)

Hello to all!
I would like to know if someone could tell me what is the style of the disney music from the period of Snow White to the Jungle Book. I read that there were jazz and traditional pop inspirations but I'm not sure... thanks in advance that would help me a lot !


----------



## ed buller (May 14, 2022)

Do you mean the songs or the underscore ?

best

e


----------



## faustinephel (May 14, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Do you mean the songs or the underscore ?
> 
> best
> 
> e


Rather the songs but both interest me 😁


----------



## ed buller (May 14, 2022)

Well there is a real mix in the songs. The sherman Bros did a lot.









Sherman Brothers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





On Jungle Book ( walt's last I believe ) he hired louis Prima for a more jazz pop sound. Whereas on Sleeping Beauty they re-purposed Tchaikovsky !!

The underscore was more trad hollywood. Max Steiner etc.....They had house composers. The wonderful Paul Smith did a lot of heavy lifting for disney during this period.






Paul Smith (composer) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Nowadays it's much more of a mix. A good study score for the "Disneysound" is now available form those good folks at OMNI !









Alan Menken’s "Tangled" Full Orchestral Score


With five songs and an orchestra bolstered with a heavy dose of choir, Alan Menken musically narrates the fable of Rapunzel. The results are a classic score that stands on equal ground with the best of his 90s output for Disney.




omnimusicpublishing.com





Best

ed


----------



## faustinephel (May 14, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Well there is a real mix in the songs. The sherman Bros did a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your help I will read more about the shermans brothers 😉


----------

